# Feeding Question!!



## AllyGrace (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone!! 
 

I gotta quick feeding question about my freshly molted L3 rhombodera megaera...

As of right now, I still only have fruit flies. I have an order of house fly larvae coming, but have plenty of fruit flies at the moment. 
 

My question is this- how many fruit flies is too many?! My little guy can devour ten fruit flies in literally less than 5 minutes....should I be offering more than that? Should I just let her feed until she’s full? I have heard they can overeat, but I definitely want to make sure she’s getting enough nutrients until the larger flies come in! 
 

Also, once we do receive the larger flies, how many of those is a healthy amount? And how often? Currently, I have been feeding every other day since they are still young. At what age should I spread it out more?

Thank you for any help!! I am new to the mantis hobby and LOVING it!! I am so happy to have found this forum as well!! 
 

I have included a cpl pics of my giant shield mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice baby, they can eat about 3-4 house flies a day, won't hurt them. They can have at least 10 /16 of the fruit flies, Just watch they dont get to fat. 

I feed mine around that too. enjoy your baby.


----------



## AllyGrace (Apr 13, 2021)

@hibiscusmile thank you so much for the response!! I wasn’t sure and couldn’t find any good information on how much they should be eating at this stage. It’s good to know how much I should be feeding! She LOVES to eat haha I feel like she could put down 30 fruit flies no problem (but I won’t let that happen lol)!! She likes to grab two or three at one time


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2021)

After 3rd instar switch to house flies, and after 4th go to blue bottle. Fruit flies are really only good for 1 and 2nd instars if mantis species is small, bigger species need more.


----------

